# Ill-Advised Bible Ad



## raekwon (Apr 20, 2010)

Funny… I always pictured him with a beard. 

(Obviously, they intended no 2nd Commandment violation here or anything. But how'd this get past EVERYONE?)


----------



## Tripel (Apr 20, 2010)

I must be a little slow. What were they intending?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know what they're intending, but the immediate impression is that Yahweh is a guy with glasses.


----------



## Andres (Apr 20, 2010)

lots of mexicans are named Jesus if that means anything...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd just like to have Jehovah, thank you very much.

Shall we transliterate all the other names in the Bible?
Yitzchack, anyone? Instead of Issac?
Chizkiyahoo, instead of Hezekiah?
Eyasu (in the NewTestament) for Jesus, or maybe "Joshua"?
Oops, can't do that either; we must have Yehoshua.

The names are what they are in English, for English-speakers.
I think it is "faux-spiritual" to be "uber-correct" on pronunciation.

Verdict: silly ad, silly affectation.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought the idea of the ad was to have a stern looking man correct the misreading of God's name by stating, "The name is . . ." I would never think of the ad as calling the guy with the glasses God.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 20, 2010)

According to the smaller print it is the publisher picking sides on the Yahweh -vs- Jehova pronunciation debate. Yaaaaawwwnnnnn..........


----------



## Jack K (Apr 20, 2010)

Aside from the wrong first impressions issue, it does feel like a rather strong our-Bible-beats-theirs sort of ad. You could read the tone as scolding other translations and publishers. If so, it's another stone cast in the increasingly unseemly competition between publishers to push their own translations. Alas, there's big money at stake, even when the publisher is a non-profit.

I'd like to be as gracious as possible. I recognize Bibles must sell to pay for the translation work. And I understand if you're going to advertise, you need to do it effectively and point out your translation's benefits. But I'd still like a little more decorum, please, when peddling God's Word.

If I were this publisher I wouldn't be worried about a second commandment violation but rather the third. Apparently, we may not take the divine name in vain, but we may print it in 100-point type in order to drive sales.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's intended to be a "Yahweh vs. The LORD" juxtaposition, not "Yahweh vs. Jehovah."


----------



## Skyler (Apr 20, 2010)

The thing that hit me was that the guy with glasses looked like Q. That completely threw me for a loop.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought he looked more like Colbert.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting that the HCSB is a formal correspondence style translation (not all that different from the ESV). However, in the marketplace, it lost out to the ESV from the gitgo. In my observations, it has not penetrated beyond the SBC circles. I like it for a number of reasons but see little chance that it will ever break through.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 21, 2010)

My thought was D.A. Carson...


----------



## raekwon (Apr 21, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> My thought was D.A. Carson...


 
Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 25, 2010)

That D.A. Carson pic should be captioned.


----------

